# Kann MySQL nicht entpacken

## ConiKost

Ich versuche derzeit ein Update auf MySQL 5.6.20 zu realisieren. Leider bin ich nicht im Stande, die Datei zu entpacken.

Sobald portage oder manuell per Hand versucht wird, die Datei zu entpacken, kommt folgendes:

```

*** stack smashing detected ***: gzip terminated

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib64/libc.so.6(+0x76499)[0x7ffddc8c2499]

/lib64/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x48)[0x7ffddc94c158]

/lib64/libc.so.6(+0x100101)[0x7ffddc94c101]

gzip[0x40aaec]

gzip[0x40ad41]

gzip[0x4113bd]

gzip[0x405039]

gzip[0x402327]

/lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf1)[0x7ffddc86bf71]

gzip[0x4023ae]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00421000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1015                               /bin/gzip

00621000-00622000 r--p 00021000 08:03 1015                               /bin/gzip

00622000-00623000 rw-p 00022000 08:03 1015                               /bin/gzip

00623000-00673000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

007a4000-007c5000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

7ffddc635000-7ffddc64b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1622                       /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7ffddc64b000-7ffddc84a000 ---p 00016000 08:03 1622                       /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7ffddc84a000-7ffddc84b000 r--p 00015000 08:03 1622                       /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7ffddc84b000-7ffddc84c000 rw-p 00016000 08:03 1622                       /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7ffddc84c000-7ffddc9ef000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1629                       /lib64/libc-2.19.so

7ffddc9ef000-7ffddcbef000 ---p 001a3000 08:03 1629                       /lib64/libc-2.19.so

7ffddcbef000-7ffddcbf3000 r--p 001a3000 08:03 1629                       /lib64/libc-2.19.so

7ffddcbf3000-7ffddcbf5000 rw-p 001a7000 08:03 1629                       /lib64/libc-2.19.so

7ffddcbf5000-7ffddcbf9000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7ffddcbf9000-7ffddcc1b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1724                       /lib64/ld-2.19.so

7ffddce0a000-7ffddce0d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7ffddce18000-7ffddce1a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7ffddce1a000-7ffddce1b000 r--p 00021000 08:03 1724                       /lib64/ld-2.19.so

7ffddce1b000-7ffddce1c000 rw-p 00022000 08:03 1724                       /lib64/ld-2.19.so

7ffddce1c000-7ffddce1d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fff1d111000-7fff1d132000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]

7fff1d1fd000-7fff1d1fe000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

7fff1d1fe000-7fff1d200000 r--p 00000000 00:00 0                          [vvar]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

mysql-5.6.20/mysql-test/suite/ndb/backups/51_undolog_le/BACKUP-1.1.ctl

tar: Unerwartetes Dateiende im Archiv.

tar: Unerwartetes Dateiende im Archiv.

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

```

Wenn ich aber die Datei auf einem anderen Rechner entpacken will, funktioniert es ohne ein Problem! Hat hier jemand eine Idee dazu? MD5-Summe habe ich schon verglichen, auf beiden Rechnern ist es die selbe.

----------

## Hilefoks

Erster Versuch: Festplatte voll?

----------

## py-ro

Poste mal emerge --info bitte. Vor allem die CFLAGS interessieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Und dazu bitte noch die die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -pv app-arch/gzip app-arch/tar
```

----------

## ConiKost

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Erster Versuch: Festplatte voll?

 

Nein. Es gibt genug noch frei. Sowohl Speicherplatz als auch Inodes.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Poste mal emerge --info bitte. Vor allem die CFLAGS interessieren.

 

Hier, bitte:

```

Portage 2.2.11-r1 (python 3.4.1-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.1, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.0-gentoo-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2052840 total,   1904492 free

KiB Swap:    2621436 total,   2621436 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 08 Aug 2014 10:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p47

dev-lang/python:          2.7.8, 3.4.1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo galactica

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n --quiet-build=n --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

INSTALL_MASK="/etc/systemd/network/* /etc/systemd/system/* /etc/xinetd.d/* /usr/lib64/systemd/system/* /usr/lib64/systemd/system-shutdown/*"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-z,now"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND="pbunzip2"

PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND="pbzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="xz"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9e"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--delete-before --delete-excluded --exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes --stats"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cracklib crypt ctype curl cvs cxx exif fontconfig ftp gd git gmp gnutls graphviz hddtemp iconv icu idn ipv6 javascript jit jpeg jpeg2k lm_sensors lzma lzo mime mmxext mysql mysqli ncurses nls nntp nptl offensive openmp pam pcre perl png python readline samba session simplexml slang sockets spell sqlite sse2 ssl ssse3 subversion suid svg symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vhosts vim-syntax xml zlib" ABI_X86="64" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="apcups conntrack contextswitch cpu df disk dns entropy ethstat exec filecount hddtemp interface iptables irq load logfile md memory nfs nginx ntpd ping processes rrdcached rrdtool sensors swap table tcpconns unixsock uptime users" CURL_SSL="openssl" ELIBC="glibc" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="lcd2usb glcd2usb" LINGUAS="de" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex charset fancyindex fastcgi gzip rewrite spdy stub_status" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" USERLAND="GNU"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, LC_ALL

```

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Und dazu bitte noch die die Ausgabe von 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv app-arch/gzip app-arch/tar
> ```
> ...

 

Bitteschön:

```

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/gzip-1.6  USE="-pic -static" 709 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.28  USE="nls -acl -minimal (-selinux) -static -xattr" 2.631 KiB

```

----------

